# Spider Cracks In Fiberglass Under Decal



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings,
I did a search on my topic but nothing came up so forgive me if this has been discussed before ... My decal was completely shot, peeling and brittle, so took it off to clean up the front some. Noticed many spider cracks on the surface where the decal used to be. Is this normal? Anyone else had a problem like this? Does it impact the integrity of the fiberglass? I welcome all comments. Thanks


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

caseyclan said:


> Greetings,
> I did a search on my topic but nothing came up so forgive me if this has been discussed before ... My decal was completely shot, peeling and brittle, so took it off to clean up the front some. Noticed many spider cracks on the surface where the decal used to be. Is this normal? Anyone else had a problem like this? Does it impact the integrity of the fiberglass? I welcome all comments. Thanks


That's usually not a good sign. Is this a new trailer under warranty?


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

BoaterDan said:


> Greetings,
> I did a search on my topic but nothing came up so forgive me if this has been discussed before ... My decal was completely shot, peeling and brittle, so took it off to clean up the front some. Noticed many spider cracks on the surface where the decal used to be. Is this normal? Anyone else had a problem like this? Does it impact the integrity of the fiberglass? I welcome all comments. Thanks


That's usually not a good sign. Is this a new trailer under warranty?
[/quote]
No, it's a 2007 purchased new. It was my understanding that the warranty expires after two years ...


----------



## coonchick22 (Jun 20, 2011)

coonchick22 said:


> Greetings,
> I did a search on my topic but nothing came up so forgive me if this has been discussed before ... My decal was completely shot, peeling and brittle, so took it off to clean up the front some. Noticed many spider cracks on the surface where the decal used to be. Is this normal? Anyone else had a problem like this? Does it impact the integrity of the fiberglass? I welcome all comments. Thanks


[/quote] I also removed the decal in the front of my outback. The spider cracks are freaking me out. I found a site for repairing fiberglass panels. It said to put a thin coat of thinned high build lacquer primer ,check for shrinkage,reapply if needed, then apply a thinned coat of color matched lacquer paint to the affecter area.
[/quote]


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Funny I just ran across this topic... My front decal finally got to the point my DW and I could not take it any more so I spent the last two days removing it. I also found small spider cracks under some of the darker parts of the sticker. 
I havent done any research as to how the cracks could be filled but I am interested to see if anyone with fiberglass experience will chime in with suggestions.

Any help anyone??

Bryan


----------



## coonchick22 (Jun 20, 2011)

Texas Friends said:


> Funny I just ran across this topic... My front decal finally got to the point my DW and I could not take it any more so I spent the last two days removing it. I also found small spider cracks under some of the darker parts of the sticker.
> I havent done any research as to how the cracks could be filled but I am interested to see if anyone with fiberglass experience will chime in with suggestions.
> 
> Any help anyone??
> ...


I hope someonr can give us an answer for these spider cracks. I'm very frustrated. I found a website named Crane Composites Recreational Vehicile Repairs it says you can paint it with a laquer primer and laquer paint


----------



## Beachnut (Nov 9, 2010)

So whats up with these decals??? 
Our 2010 Outback 230RS has the front "Outback" decals curling up also! I just noticed this, and we purchased our trailer NEW in 11/10 so it is still under the one year warranty. Is it something I should have them fix? I thought decals were NOT covered by the warranty...


----------



## coonchick22 (Jun 20, 2011)

Texas Friends said:


> Funny I just ran across this topic... My front decal finally got to the point my DW and I could not take it any more so I spent the last two days removing it. I also found small spider cracks under some of the darker parts of the sticker.
> I havent done any research as to how the cracks could be filled but I am interested to see if anyone with fiberglass experience will chime in with suggestions.
> 
> Any help anyone??
> ...


 If you go to this website irv2.com type in spider cracks in gelcoat,there are lots of post to read about this problem, It is a very interesting website Hope this helps you.


----------

